# Adjusting a V-bar stabilizer



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone know what the rules are to adjusting the side bar stab? I just set mine up and am haveing a little trouble. Which way do I move it to make me hold steadier? And my other problem will be endurance. I shot for a while this week and with all the extra weight, my bow feels like it weighs 10 pounds. Any advice will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!! -Chris


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Feeling comfortable..*



bowhunterprime said:


> Anyone know what the rules are to adjusting the side bar stab? I just set mine up and am haveing a little trouble. Which way do I move it to make me hold steadier? And my other problem will be endurance. I shot for a while this week and with all the extra weight, my bow feels like it weighs 10 pounds. Any advice will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!! -Chris


*May I suggest you go to the Deadcenter Acrhery website.....There you can see a variety of different set ups...It mostly depends on the counter balance you are seeking and the stability you desire as well.

DeadcenterArcheryProducts.com

Todd is a great guy to deal with...He has many tricks for the set up of your own personal stabilzers and side v bars. We all set ours to what feels right and what gets the bow level and steady.....

Dead on....
Dead level....
Dead Steady....
Dead Center Acrhery products......Anything else is Just a stabilizer !!!

Be sure to tell him Lee sent you !!!*


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm interested as well since I'm currently adding a v-bar to my bow....:darkbeer:


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well.. I am a target archer so for me, i would prefer my bow to be stable and i do not like to do adjustments to the bubble at all when it comes to anchor, i would also like to adjust the weight and balance of my bow until i can handle the bow and give me a good weight and balance.

i experience the v-bar by setting up at different angles and shoot more to feel what's right for me.

So this is what i would do at the beginning.

1) I would *balance* my bow until it is not tilted back, fore, left or right. Which means that when i hold my bow, my bow would be right up straight on the hands. Playing the different position on the angles of the V-bar would play a part in the balancing. Different people would have different set-up as all it depends hows the archer feels. 

2) Next, *Shoot* the bow afew more times and *feel* for it.

- If you feel that there is a *forward roll more* after the arrow is release out, when you feel it is uncomfortable and not a good feeling for you, Either *remove weight at the front of the stab* *OR* you can *put more weight at the back of your bow*.

- If you feel that there is a *backward roll more* after the arrow is release out, when you feel it is uncomfortable and not a good feeling for you, Either *put more weight at the front of the stab* *OR* you can *remove weight at the back of your bow*.

3) Next, the adjustment for the bubbles on the scope. I would draw the bow and anchor and see hows the bubble goes.. Remember to be a relax as possible.. :shade:

- So while you draw your bow back and anchor. 
If your bubbles, move to the *Left*, You can *put more weight on the left stab* *or* *remove weight on the right side of your bow* *or** remove weight on your right stab.*

- So while you draw your bow back and anchor. 
If your bubbles, move to the *Right*, You can *remove weight on the left stab* *or* *Put more weight on the right side of your bow* *or** Put more weight on your right stab.*

Remember that don't put too much weight until you can't handle your bow..:smile:

Remember to adjust the number of weight on your bow by just a small amount of weight. This would allows you to fine tune your adjustment for balancing.

This is my 2cent worths..

Hope this helps..:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Pro Balancer*

x2 dead center archery Pro Balancer.We have one here..there is no guess work.


----------

